# Lost/Stolen Rhodesian Ridgeback male.



## kerilli (13 December 2010)

PLEASE HELP my friend is desperate.

Her adult male Rhodesian Ridgeback, chip number 0870606651, neutered, small white patch on chest, went missing from Rugeley, Staffs area in August. (I know, I know. Long story behind delay.)

He's neutered so no use for breeding. She's really praying that he wasn't taken for fighting or something.  

She has put up a guaranteed £1000 reward for his safe return, no questions asked.

Do you know anyone who acquired a slightly battered-looking adult Rhodie around that time? Please please rack your brains. Please pm me if you have any information about him, he's a lovely boy and she's desperate to get him back.

Thankyou.


----------



## millimoo (14 December 2010)

Get him on Lost Dog, and may also be worth advertising for him in the local papers too.....


----------



## kerilli (16 December 2010)

They are doing all that. I've now been told that chip number is incorrect, argh, sorry.
Posters with all relevant details:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbR232xHee-ndpf9QW6POQhET_zfcg&pli=1

PLEASE, if anyone can help, it'd be hugely appreciated, and the reward is for real.


----------



## kerilli (16 December 2010)

apparently that link doesn't work, sorry.
Poster here:


----------



## PonyFeet10 (20 December 2010)

Any luck with finding him? x


----------



## kerilli (21 December 2010)

PonyFeet10 said:



			Any luck with finding him? x
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, she's hired a company that will keep searching and be very proactive, so fingers firmly crossed... thanks.


----------



## Cedars (21 December 2010)

Might the long wait be relevant? xxx


----------



## kerilli (21 December 2010)

flamehead said:



			Might the long wait be relevant? xxx
		
Click to expand...

No, not at all. He's my friend's dog, but emigrated to be with her husband and decided the dog wouldn't be happy in the new country (v non dog-friendly) so she gave him to a horsey/farming family here where he had an idyllic life, and she still keeps in touch and visits when she's over here. They didn't want to worry her when he went missing so she only found out a week or so ago. I can kind of see their point, they probably knew she'd worry herself sick about him.
So, the wait has nothing to do with it, but maybe makes it even more difficult to find him, I don't know.


----------



## Cedars (21 December 2010)

Oh bless her. Have the new owners exhausted all methods? Where did they lose her? On a walk?


----------



## Smitty (22 December 2010)

This is so horrid for your friends.  My little terrier 'vanished' whilst I was walking him in May and I have always suspected he may of been taken as a 'bait dog'.  I put him on Doglost straight away, but sadly there are an awful lot on there that seem to have just disappeared into the ether.  

I wish your friends the very best and hope the tracking company they are using manage to catch up with him.  At least they have some very good photographs for identification which a lot of us who lose dogs simply don't have.


----------



## kerilli (30 December 2010)

she's now set up a facebook page, here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pleas...ng-Rhodesian-Ridgeback/113854308687312?v=info

Smitty, sorry to hear about your terrier, that's my biggest fear with my gang of russells.   

flamehead, I think so, he just went awol.


----------



## milesjess (8 January 2011)

Any news?? I feel so sorry for your friend  I have a Rhodesian ridgeback and he is my world, I'd be mortified if I lost him! Really hope she finds him safe and well. Keep us updated and all the best


----------

